# Floating tile too thick Why do they do this?



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

We do mostly new construction and remodels. Does anyone know the code for setting tile in showers? Just one of the tile contractors we work with ALWAYS floats the wall to the end of our valve then lays the tile so our valves are is at least 1/4" too short. We then have to order extension kits. We set our valves as far out as possible and they still do it This then looks like we are the ones who messed up and we look bad.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I'd find someone from the crew and ask them.*
*Sounds like someone might not know what they're doing.*


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I would agree with grumpyplumber, I have never had that problem. Sounds as if they are putting too much Durock and or mud on the walls for some reason.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Sounds like you're in Cali and your dealing with tile setters doing mud jobs on the walls, which makes it a bit harder for you to know the final dimensions to final wall finish.

It's our plumbers responsibility to rough in our valves, heads, jets and such correctly. We don't do mud jobs so it's pretty simple for us, it's always 1 inch off the studs to the finished surface, so our plumbers ask us what that will be (1 inch 99% of the time) and they rough accordingly.

In your case with mud jobs there is a bit more play depending upon what the tile setter is going to do in his mud job. In your shoes I would :

Ask the GC what the measurement to finish will be, that makes him responsible if your rough is off or not. (In your shoes I would make sure he understands you need this measurement the day of your valve rough in and if he can't get it, it's going to be another trip and more money once he does and more money if there is a correction required)

Most valves have 1/4-1/2" of play with the escution plate (some have none to little room for error). So you do have some play depending on the manufacturer.

You can throw a level on the studs and see how out of wack things are going to be if you want to play detective a little bit also, and talk to the GC about "Have you seen how far off this is? Is the tile setter going to have to compensate for this and end up thicker than you think?"

Bottom line is if I was a plumber I would rough in according to somebodies measurements that is in charge and they are then responsible for the rough dimensions and not you.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Mike, you're right.*
*However, the fact that he's already tried moving the valves out further maybe means someone is compensating in error.*


----------



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes Mike we are in CA beach cities LAX area. The valves are usually Hansgrohe, Dornbracht, or Grohe. So the extension kits arn't cheap or in stock. The GC knows about it and he did find a new tile guy for future jobs. 

When we rough in the valves we have them as far out as possible, any further and our pipes would be out of the wall. 

I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem? 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds to me like the walls are out of whack enough that the tile guys are mudding them up to compensate.....that ain't the tile guys fault. Sounds to me like he is actually doing it right. I'd talk to the gc as Mike suggested.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Holmstedt said:


> When we rough in the valves we have them as far out as possible, any further and our pipes would be out of the wall.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


So let me get this clear. You're solution to this problem is to continue as you have in the past? What if this new tile setter floats his walls much thinner then you are expecting? You're going to eat the costs of moving your roughs back into the walls after the work is all done? :blink:

Wouldn't a simplier solution be to just use the manufacturers finished wall surface dimensions?


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

The float & finish is usually 1 1/4" - 1 1/2"
I doubt the walls are bowing THAT much....that's very rare.
I simply ask the setters how much to finish....same deal with the drain. This really shouldn't be an issue, and yes the extention kits are very expensive. Much smarter to just ask how thick they are going to make it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> The float & finish is usually 1 1/4" - 1 1/2"
> I doubt the walls are bowing THAT much....that's very rare.
> I simply ask the setters how much to finish....same deal with the drain. This really shouldn't be an issue, and yes the extention kits are very expensive. Much smarter to just ask how thick they are going to make it.


I use the Danze standard. Danze valves have no room for error on them, I set the valve and tell the GC that finish wall can not exceed that, which is usually an 1-1/8" from rough. I have yet to have a problem using this method.


----------



## Holmstedt (Feb 16, 2007)

The last valve we put in is a Hansgrohe with the plaster shield. We told them that the tile could not pass the shield so they mud it to the edge of the shield the set the tile. 1/4" too thick. I'm gonna take a picture when I go back.


----------

